# ACPI unhandled event: PNP0C0A

## Peach

recently, after plugging in the chord to the laptop, I get several of these messages in kernel log:

```
logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000080 00000001
```

does anyone know what is it?

atm I've got these options enabled in my kernel

```
CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set
```

does anyone know how to get rid of it?

----------

## mgrela

Enable CONFIG_ACPI_SBS.

----------

## Peach

 *mgrela wrote:*   

> Enable CONFIG_ACPI_SBS.

 

now I have:

```
# zgrep SBS /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y
```

but still

```
logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000080 00000001
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## mgrela

When does this message appear ? When plugging/unpluggin power ? Or periodically ?

----------

## Peach

 *mgrela wrote:*   

> When does this message appear ? When plugging/unpluggin power ? Or periodically ?

 

thanks for replying

it happens when I re-plug the AC cord to the laptop.

actually what I do see from the battery monitor under Xfce is that the battery is discharging

I don't know if I should ask LKML

----------

## bunder

tried rebuilding and overriding the system DSDT?

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/ACPI/Fix_common_problems

----------

## mgrela

This is strange, I've checked in my kernel sources (2.6.29) and PNP0C0A uses the ACPI battery driver (CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY). You have this enabled so I'd suspect everyting to be working.

Your message comes from the acpi daemon itself not from the kernel. To be exact, from the /etc/acpi/default.sh script. Can you tell us which kernel version and acpid you have installed ?

----------

## Peach

 *mgrela wrote:*   

> This is strange, I've checked in my kernel sources (2.6.29) and PNP0C0A uses the ACPI battery driver (CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY). You have this enabled so I'd suspect everyting to be working.
> 
> Your message comes from the acpi daemon itself not from the kernel. To be exact, from the /etc/acpi/default.sh script. Can you tell us which kernel version and acpid you have installed ?

 

```
uname -a

Linux lemontree 2.6.27-gentoo-r10 #1 PREEMPT Mon Apr 20 12:11:23 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

and

```
# eix acpid

[I] sys-power/acpid

     Available versions:  1.0.4-r5 1.0.6-r1 1.0.8[1] {doc logrotate}

     Installed versions:  1.0.8[?](01:34:44 01/03/2009)(netlink)

     Homepage:            http://acpid.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Daemon for Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
```

----------

